# For zimmer Fans "interview"



## Hal (Oct 7, 2009)

voice interview

http://www.wvpubcast.org/blogs.aspx?id=11395&blogid=312 (http://www.wvpubcast.org/blogs.aspx?id=11395&amp;blogid=312)


----------



## Justus (Oct 7, 2009)

Another great interview, this time in german (as long as Hans doesn't switch to English :roll: ):

http://www.amazona.de/index.php?page=26 ... le_id=2530


----------



## Blackster (Oct 7, 2009)

Many thanks for posting these !! Much appreciated!


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 7, 2009)

Interesting. Zimmer always gives very candid interviews which is refreshing and he seems like a very friendly fellow indeed. 

Like his music or not, he probably is the single biggest influence on modern film scoring from the past 20 years. Scores like Thelma and Louise and Rain Main are still highly regarded by myself. I also like a good deal of The Last Samurai which works well both in the film and on its own.


----------



## Ed (Oct 7, 2009)

hahah I love the story about the fanfares in Gladiator. I loled


----------



## _taylor (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the link.

I love listening to composers talk about their experiences.


----------



## The_Dark_Knight (Oct 12, 2009)

"I just made up my own language"..... :mrgreen: 

The guy is on to something. 8)


----------



## mf (Oct 12, 2009)

Not only his own spoken language, but also his own musical language, based on Mach and Bahler.


----------

